# New to Pigeons - Need quick Problem Solving



## Brenda123 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi Guys
I found an approx 7 day old (according to pics) baby pigeon at the bottom of a tree. I am sure answers to all my questions are scattered about the site but I need some quick answers for those I cant find after searching here, and hope you can help.

So for a seven day old squab:

Q: How often do I need to feed him? 
Q: How watery should the food be for this age?
Q: Do I need to give him water as well?
Q: Should I be cleaning him?

I'd love to have put him back in the nest but couldnt for various reasons (height/shambles of a nest (first time mum I think) with another baby in. So I have him here at home in a pet carrier. Couldnt leave him there outside work because of a rat problem. Answers to the above would be appreciated.
Many Thanks, B


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Brenda, the quick answer is that if an experienced member is close by
to you, they could hook up with you in person and show you how to tube
feed the baby. Where abouts are you located?

fp




Brenda123 said:


> Hi Guys
> I found an approx 7 day old (according to pics) baby pigeon at the bottom of a tree. I am sure answers to all my questions are scattered about the site but I need some quick answers for those I cant find after searching here, and hope you can help.
> 
> So for a seven day old squab:
> ...


----------



## Brenda123 (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm on the Hants/Berks border - UK.
I'll also say I have bought some rearing food (no instructions on packet!) and some syringes. Syringe and ballon method didnt work, so have been opening his beak and squirting it in. But still dont know how much etc.

Also, I'd like to release him/her one day so dont want to imprint. Least possible handling! 

Still waiting for replies guys if you are out there! I've got a critter upstairs that I dont know what to do with. Should I have left him and let nature take its course? Have I done the right/wrong thing in bringing him home?

Answers to initial Q's would be much appreciated! I shall sit here and wait 

Thanks a million, B


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and thank you for helping this baby.

If these are wood pigeons they require a bit different handling and food, then feral pigeons?.


I will let our UK members/experts know about your inquiry.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Brenda,

You did the right thing bringing him in. Can you stretch out his wing gently to see whether he is a wood pigeon or a collared dove? A wood pigeon will have a white wing stripe.

What formula have you got? Syringe and ballon method leads to malimprinting, so it is best avoided if it is a woodie.

Can you tell us how long its tail is? That often helps me work out how much to feed.

For the time being mix the formula to Ketchup consistency, don't squirt it into the mouth, pour it gently into the lower beak a little at a time and allow the pidge to swallow.

You could also buy some Organix First Porridge, mix that into a glop and feed it by the fingerful.

Cynthia

Cynthia


----------



## Brenda123 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi Cynthia, thanks for your reply, I just checked and:
He is a wood pigeon. (as are his parents that I have watched from my office window for a few months)

. His tail is an inch long. 
. I bought "*rearing food*" The typical analysis of the food is:
- Protein 15%
- Oil & Fats 3%
- Fibre 305%
- Ash 305%

Does that help you answer my initial Q's about how often etc..?

Many Thanks
Brenda


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Another standby is frozen peas and sweetcorn (not tinned) thawed in hot water for 20 - 30 mins and fed one at a time into the mouth.. or soaked bits of dog biscuit .... or little balls of moist wholemeal bread.


John


----------



## Brenda123 (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks John D
But:
Q: How often do I need to feed him? 
Q: How watery should the food be for this age?
Q: Do I need to give him water as well?
Q: Should I be cleaning him?

Need some definitive advice for this birds first night out of the nest. Hope someone can answer my questions! 

Thanks
Brenda


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

..here are some answers until someone more experienced comes along...

You do not need to clean him unless he is getting in his own poop in which case yu can use a shallow bowl and gently wash his bumm in warm water.

Yes, he will need water. You can put some in s shallow bowl and hold it up to his beak and gently bob his beak into it..or..you can use and eye dropper to dribble water along the edge of his beak. If he has not had anything to drink for awhile, use a hydration solution..a cup of warm water with a bit of sugar and a bit of salt dissolved in it.

Make sure he is warm...on a washcloth or even a heating pad under that if the room is cold...and no drafts.

The rearing food should have directions on it for consistency...generally like a pablum or slurry should work.

Do not "force feed" as you can get food or water into his lungs. Let him eat ourt of a confectioners icing bag sort of think, narrow spoon etc...if you do not know how to actually tube feed. 

Frequency should also be on the directions but at this age you should be feeding several times a day. ...check his crop (pouch at front of throat area) and if it is empty or close to it, then he is ready for the next feeding.. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Brenda123 (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks Kippermum, thats does help and he is alive and fiesty this morning  He just had some food and water. Fingers crossed for the little guy - he is kinda growing on me (but he doesnt seem to like me much!)

Thanks again, all further advice welcome!

Brenda


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I have moved your thread to the wood pigeon forum. Hopefully John and/or Cynthia will be along to help, as they have experience rehabbing them.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Brenda,

At his age he shouldn't really need a heat pad . I kept mine in an open aviary and they thrived, but they could cuddle up to other wood pigeon babies. perhaps something like a beanie baby could play the role of "nest mate". I have used Ty's Serenity the Dove of Peace for this purpose.

I fed mine between 20 and 30 ml, four times a day. I made the formula the consistency of ketchup to start with, then gradually let it thicken to something like porridge. If you feed out of something like an icing bag then you will be able to start adding small seeds.

It is good that he doesn't like you much...try to keep it that way so that he will be releasable! It would benefit him to spend some time (in a safe cage) in the garden, so that he can watch other woodies and begin to identify with them.

They learn how to feed themselves very early if given the opporunity, so in a few days start leaving a flat dish of very small seede near him.

Cynthia


----------



## Brenda123 (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for that info Cynthia, that helps a lot... Brenda


----------



## Brenda123 (Aug 28, 2008)

He died 
I dont know why because he was fiesty and happy this afternoon. I just went up to give him his evening meal but he had gone. I just ask myself why? Why? He seemed so lively and happy and we were getting to know each other. 

Best of luck with all you little pigeons and thanks for your advice guys....I am sad and will always remember him..His name was Ozzy.

Brenda


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so sorry, Brenda. He could have been evicted from the nest because he was ill or he could have had internal injuries from the fall. Sometimes their deaths are just unexplainable. Thank you for looking after Ozzy when he needed someone, and for giving him an identity.

Cynthia
.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear the youngster didn't make it, but thatnk you for doing your best to help.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh, I didn't expect that when I started reading this thread. Now I am crying. So strange and sudden. I'm sure you did everything you could.


----------

